# Java Internet Radio



## MaxG. (20. Dez 2016)

Hi,
ich möchte ein Internet Radio mit Java Programmieren das den Stream über den Audio Ausgang des Raspberry Pi ausgibt. Wie muss ich den Radio Stream dann in mein Programm einbinden? Hat da jemand ein Beispiel?


----------



## Tobse (20. Dez 2016)

Das kommt sehr schwer drauf an, in welchem Format der Stream zur Verfügung steht. Ich kenne die Technik bei Internetradios nicht; die Dokumentation der Sender / Anbieter ist hier die richtige Anlaufstelle.


----------



## MaxG. (20. Dez 2016)

Geht das über die URL?


----------



## Tobse (20. Dez 2016)

Von wo möchtest du denn das Internetradio beziehen?


----------



## MaxG. (21. Dez 2016)

Von der Webseite des Radio Betreibers


----------



## MaxG. (21. Dez 2016)

Da gibt es ja immer Verlinkungen das man den Radio Stream im Web Browser hören kann


----------



## Tobse (22. Dez 2016)

Dann gibt es doch auf der Seite des Betreibers sicherlich eine Info, wie der Stream technisch funktioniert. Falls nein gibt es sicherlich einen Standard => Google


----------

